# Round the world still hope



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

We have been waiting for our Travelscope 3 month round the world cruise leaving on Jan 4th. The company went belly up on Friday so have lots of evening wear and fancy dress outfits we may not need. Just had email today stating that it may still be going ahead as ABTA can save £500.000 on refunds if it can go ahead. Another company and the ship owners want to run it. They are meeting today so will know at latest by 27th. If not, it's back in the camper and down to Algarve for the winter.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I really hope you get to use those evening clothes. It would be nice to see something salvaged.

Carol


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Keith & Pauline I hope you get to go if not you could join us at Southsea for New Year Bash :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> Hi Keith & Pauline I hope you get to go if not you could join us at Southsea for New Year Bash :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


I shall certainly be wearing my evening suit and fancy dress. I hope everyone else is.!!


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Round the World Cruise*

 Buon giorno e Buon Natale,
I really hope you manage to get away on your world cruise. The ABTA werbsite this morning says in red text that they will make a decision over the next couple of days.
But be realistic about it too. For the cruise to go ahead another operator, whoever they may be, will have to take on full financial, operative, and legal responsability for all the passengers and the ship, albeit financed by Travelscope's ABTA bond.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Fingers crossed it gets sorted for you.

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry that your plans are in jeopardy - if your holiday is cancelled hope you get a replacement if not the actual cruise you booked. 

but I also feel sorry for the 270 employees that have lost their jobs. I read that the owner did at least make sure their December pay packets were covered before going bust.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

*Round the World (take 2)*

Yippee!!!! Just got news from administrators for Travelscope. Round the World Cruise is now going ahead. Thanks to all who had their fingers crossed for us, it worked.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

That's great news!!!. Hope you enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant, I am so pleased that you will get your trip - and get to wear your new sparkly clothes.....

Have a great time....and you better remember to tip the poor workers well, as perhaps they won't have a job at the end of it.... ;-(

Carol


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I surpose that means you won't be joining us at Southsea  oh well have a brilliant time wish we were coming with you.



Jacquie


----------

